
The 2010s Have Broken Our Sense of Time - kawera
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katherinemiller/the-2010s-have-broken-our-sense-of-time
======
ksaj
I got so irritated by the constant blinking of the "slide show" off to the
side that I couldn't get through the article. Visually it's what I imagine a
migraine feels like.

Couldn't they have provided a pause button for when the novelty wears off--
which is in about 10 seconds? This is bad UX, if one ever needed an example of
what not to do.

